# Vapo Cresolene Co



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

I found this bottle today and in researching on this site, it is a very common bottle. It is my first so please excuse the excitement.The history behind it is very interesting as you may know.I am wondering the age. It looks to be a BIM because of where the side seams disappear about 1/4 inch before the underside of the lip.I am assuming pre-1905? Your thoughts?It is a really attractive aqua blue.It does have embossed the US PAT of July 17 94 ENG JUL23 94.I guess until I find a dozen of them, this one is a keeper in my rookie collection.Thanks for looking.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

Another view


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 13, 2013)

They are common, but I've only ever actually dug two of them. One was BIM (which I have lost) and the other ABM. They make a nice addition, whether common or not.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

It actually had a cork and some of the coal tar on it. Really nasty smelling stuff. I came from the Vicks up the nose era. I can't imagine what this smelled like heating up over a kerosine lamp.
Thanks for your comment. I think it is really a unique looking bottle.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

It actually had a cork and some of the coal tar on it. Really nasty smelling stuff. I came from the Vicks up the nose era. I can't imagine what this smelled like heating up over a kerosine lamp.
Thanks for your comment. I think it is really a unique looking bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 13, 2013)

I like your attitude about collecting. Keep that bottle as long as YOU decide it has a place in your collection. I've had bottles worth 1,000s and now I keep stuff that I couldn't get a nickel for. I enjoy getting new ones.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, I have collected stamps, coins, arrowhead, and fossils all my life. At 53, this new bottle digging makes me feel young again.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 14, 2013)

the bottle came in amber,and blue.it is consiterd a poison becus of the contens. that being carbolic acid, and creasot.the bottle go,s as far back as the 1870s,and all the way into the 1950s.


----------



## NHkeith (Nov 14, 2013)

I think its cool looking. I wanted to say it looks like a poison bottle with the bumbs all over it...


----------



## slcholt (Nov 16, 2013)

old ad


----------



## peejrey (Nov 16, 2013)

NHkeith said:
			
		

> I think its cool looking. I wanted to say it looks like a poison bottle with the bumbs all over it...


That's what I thought the first time I found one, and to be honest, even way back then, it was a poison. It was supposed to rival the humidifier, only adding the medicine too.
They're always cool to find any who, especially the whole lamps..
_Preston


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 16, 2013)

WOW slcholt thanks. Does the kerosine lamp burning on the bed seem out of place? I love old ads.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 5, 2013)

Well I like the embossing on them.  I have collected glass for over 76 years now and I guess I have well over a thousand of them from my little1-1/8" coke bottle to an 14 or 16 gallon demi.  I have all kinds of glass products from old dip pens made of decorated glass, to lightning rod pendents, to glass canes and one old decorated glass cane for colonial parades, has a cork finish to hold whiskey through the parade.  Most of them were thrown against buildings after the parade was over, and the whiskey was consumed. It has been a great hobby. RED M.


----------

